# What color spray paint to get a CF hood look?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I'm not rich, so I can't afford a CF hood or get a new paintjob.

My 93 240sx's clear coat on the hood is peeling off.

What color spray paint to get a CF hood look?

Thanks


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Uh-oh, im ducking out before the flaming arives. These guys are harsh.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

just paint it glossy black. its cool that you are not really "pretending" that you have a real carbon fiber hood, i understand your situation. but prepared to be flamed by haters


----------



## Turco (Oct 3, 2005)

You can get a carbon hood for like $400. I recommend you just save up for a few months and buy one. You will be happier with the end result. For now spend $15 and buy some glossy black Krylon and rattle can the bitch


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Personally i'd wait till the paintjob. A good wax job will make any paint condition look brand new.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

240on430 said:


> What color spray paint to get a CF hood look?


Try hot pink


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

if you want a real c.f. hood for dirt cheap, p.m me. :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

try a DARK gunmetal


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

clay bar it, and cleat coat the areas needed then wax it...

Or, like mentiuoned, just do a good wax job, for this kind of thing, use NuFinish....


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

ok, ill try to wax really well. or maybe try the clay bar method.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

240on430 said:


> ok, ill try to wax really well. or maybe try the clay bar method.


Just remember to wax/seal it after you clay it. I only mentioned clay bar cause it removes contaminants....and you dont wanna wax/seal the contaminants in with the paint...especially if the clear is missing.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> Just remember to wax/seal it after you clay it. I only mentioned clay bar cause it removes contaminants....and you dont wanna wax/seal the contaminants in with the paint...especially if the clear is missing.


c.f. paint huh?? :wtf: I think u should just remove the hood and show off ur motor.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Don't did it. Spray paint looks like sh*t!!! Leave the hood alone and save for a CF one or find a ahood at the junk yard


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

black and grey. Get a flanel shirt as a guide.


----------



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

240on430 said:


> I'm not rich, so I can't afford a CF hood or get a new paintjob.
> 
> My 93 240sx's clear coat on the hood is peeling off.
> 
> ...



Wouldnt do that unless you want to get hated on like none other.Better to just sand it down and rattle can it the stock color or sumthin.


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> black and grey. Get a flanel shirt as a guide.


Hahahahahahaha.... :thumbup: 

Be original, you could go for some textured paint and maybe do a nice granite look on the hood.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> black and grey. Get a flanel shirt as a guide.


U know what.I like the flanel shirt idea go for it.It sounds like the best way to get that c.f. look. :banana:


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I can't find an aztec red spray paint.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240on430 said:


> I can't find an aztec red spray paint.


its a nissan color, your not going to.

you'll be lucky to get something similar.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You can order it from Nissan or have a paint shop custom mix it.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

...and have them fill a can? how much would that cost?


----------



## speednstyle (Oct 4, 2005)

240on430 said:


> ...and have them fill a can? how much would that cost?



Its really not that much id say 20-30 dollars or so.I have done it several time to paint things like spoiler and stuff.


----------

